# Tug Information Handout Etiquette ?



## roadtriper (Jan 21, 2007)

OK here is my Thoughts,  I would like to see more owners of my Home Resort avail. to each other to discuss things related to the resort such as HOA Elections etc.   I see the TUG BBS as a good venue for this.   but out of the 24,000 +/-  owners I see less than 20 that use the BBS.   but if those 20 could find 20 more... 
Has anyone handed out these TUG Information Sheets? When? where? How?   what would you folks consider acceptable or not?        I'm sure that leaving one at each door would probably get me Hung by the resort Mgr.
would leaving one or two in public areas be considered Tabu?     Thanks for any thoughts or ideas   Bob


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 21, 2007)

One of the items we would love to implement are HOA subforums....if anyone involved with a particular HOA would like to request their own subforum please send me an email to tug@tug2.net and we will discuss it further!

It however would probably be prudent for you to ask someone at the resort prior to leaving handouts etc....while there is certainly nothing wrong with doing so...it is simply courteous to ask first =)

Or perhaps get in contact with your HOA leaders and inquire with them, I am sure they would be receptive to the idea.  The BBS HOA forums if implemented would not at all require TUG membership to participate in.


----------

